# Jon Fitch among 16 fighters released from UFC on Tuesday



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

> Former welterweight contender Jon Fitch was among the 16 UFC fighters who were released from the promotion on Tuesday.
> 
> UFC president Dana White also confirmed with MMAFighting.com that the following fighters were also let go: *Wagner Prado, Mike Russow, Jacob Volkmann, Vladimir Matyushenko, Che Mills, Jay Hieron, Terry Etim, Paul Sass, Jorge Santiago, Mike Stumpf, Simeon Thoresen, C.J. Keith, Motonobu Tezuka, Josh Grispi and Ulysses Gomez.
> *
> Each fighter was coming off at least one loss in his most recent fight.


SOURCE

Some big names in there, some of which I expect to see back in the UFC by the end of this year/early next.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

What? Fitch released? get the f outta here.. for real?


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Is this real yeah? 

Sad to be Terry Etim and Paul Sass cut. Fight is a strange one as well, not his biggest fan but didn't think he deserved to be cut.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Holy ****!!!! Wtf!?! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> What? Fitch released? get the f outta here.. for real?


For realz .


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Really surprised to see Fitch released, kind of meh on the rest of them though.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Why.....

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Makes no sense really, as Fitch is without a doubt a top 5 WW in the entire world. Sure he might not be the most exciting guy around to watch, but... released after a decision loss to Maia? Hmph, must be something more to the story.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG there is so much talent on that list! WTF! Makes zero sense.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Fitch was dominated by Maia, but not finished like Story. His fight before that against Erick Silva was epic! I call bullsh*t when Dana says he doesn't dislike Fitch.

Fully expected Grispi, and maybe Sass...but COME ON!!!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Makes no sense really, as Fitch is without a doubt a top 5 WW in the entire world. Sure he might not be the most exciting guy around to watch, but... released after a decision loss to Maia? Hmph, must be something more to the story.


Maybe they tried to get him to renegotiate his contract because he hasnt been looking as great recently (although that is probably related to the guys he has been fighting) and he wasnt having it.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

joshua7789 said:


> Maybe they tried to get him to renegotiate his contract because he hasnt been looking as great recently (although that is probably related to the guys he has been fighting) and he wasnt having it.


He looked very good vs Silva, a young and dangerous fighter.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Fitch was dominated by Maia, but not finished like Story. His fight before that against Erick Silva was epic! I call bullsh*t when Dana says he doesn't dislike Fitch.
> 
> Fully expected Grispi, and maybe Sass...but COME ON!!!


That's what I'm confused about. Fitch's past 2 fights have been his most exciting fights in quite some time!


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

I think there is something else to this list, i mean there are some guys on that list who's win to loss ratio isn't too bad but have been cut.

I mean what is it now lose 2 fights and your out? there wont be many fighters left.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Just seen this:



> ‏@uselessgomez
> @arielhelwani I got released?!?!? What! Serious?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

A lot of suprising names there. Mills, Sass, Fitch and Volkmann stick out the most. Mills and Sass will probably be back soon but I don't think we'll ever see Volkmann or Fitch again. Which sucks. I liked 'em both.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

**** that shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

Very surprising that Fitch was released. :confused02:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

WTF......

Fitch is 6-2-1 in his last 9, he looked great against Silva and he got KO'd by a guy who has massive power and out grappled by the single best grappler in the UFC, Maia had his back for 3 full rounds almost and couldn't sub him, if anything it shows how damn good Fitch actaully is, how does this make any sense at all?

Contract negotiations would be the only way.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Very interesting if true 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

What in the actual ****? Why release half those guys. horse shit


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Jags said:


> I think there is something else to this list, i mean there are some guys on that list who's win to loss ratio isn't too bad but have been cut.
> 
> I mean what is it now lose 2 fights and your out? there wont be many fighters left.


Yeah this has me very, very concerned about the future of the UFC. No doubt in my mind now something up with the UFC. They have to be in some kind of financial trouble. This has me seriously worried.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

OU said:


> Yeah this has me very, very concerned about the future of the UFC. No doubt in my mind now something up with the UFC. They have to be in some kind of financial trouble. This has me seriously worried.


Fitch could go to Bellator and fight Askren


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Something must have happened with a couple of these guys.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I think it's a rude move, but a good one for the UFC.

None of those guys were going to be champs so why not let them go drown Bellator in debt?

Definitely sends a message to the rest of the roster.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

OMG Gomez found out on TWITTER?!!! FFS Dana get it together!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

This better be something financial related.

If this was based off performance they can go **** themselves, Fitch just had what was unanimously considered his best fight in the UFC against Silva, and beat him and then he got dominated by Maia, but Maia is a monster at 170 and Fitch is still a top ten guy, come to think of it he probably wasn't making that much anyway. Dude was the second best Welterweight for YEARS except for when he lost to GSP and Alves was tearing through people left and right and even then he was still number three behind GSP and Alves.

A ******* guy like Robbie Lawler who stared at Tim Kennedy and Lorenz Larkin and isn't anywhere near the top ten gets signed but Fitch who was top five for years, just beat a guy like Erick Silva who was being hyped up as the next best thing in a FOTN winning performance and still is top ten gets the shaft. The message has been sent and the UFC can go straight to ******* hell after this Machida/Hendo fight.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

LizaG said:


> OMG Gomez found out on TWITTER?!!! FFS Dana get it together!


Volkmann tweeted that Silva was the one who cut him, not White so I think Silva was in charge of all this. Makes sense. Dude seems like an ass.

Sauce


> Jacob Volkmann Jacob Volkmann ‏@JacobVolkmann
> 
> It wasnt @danawhite decision to cut me it was Joe Silva's


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Eh, obviously Fitch is still a UFC caliber talent. However I' be lying if I said I cared that he was cut. Never really entertains me and is caught in limbo at WW as he clearly won't ever be an actual threat for the belt again. It's whatever to me.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

lets release other flyweights. what the count now? 10 fighters. BS


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

There has to be much more to this than meets the eye. Some thing is very off about all of this.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> Fitch could go to Bellator and fight Askren


Bellator could use most of these guys for sure. They can't keep recycling guys back into the tourney. Santiago would be a great add still as well. Even Heiron. I wonder if World Series picks up any of them for a fight?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

OU said:


> Bellator could use most of these guys for sure. They can't keep recycling guys back into the tourney. Santiago would be a great add still as well. Even Heiron. I wonder if World Series picks up any of them for a fight?


I hope they go there. some decent WW's there. Fitch could beat Askren


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> I hope they go there. some decent WW's there. Fitch could beat Askren


Yeah Jay almost beat Askren when he got his chance. I think Fitch could beat Askren as well. I'd also love to see my boy Douglas Lima fight Santiago. That could be entertaining.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

This is nonsense. Fitch is still a easy top 10 welterweight I have no idea why they would release him. There must be some other reason behind this or its just complete bullshit. Also I don't think Etim, Sass, Che Mills, Santiago, Russow, or Volkman deserved to be released.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sterl said:


> Eh, obviously Fitch is still a UFC caliber talent. However I' be lying if I said I cared that he was cut. Never really entertains me and is caught in limbo at WW as he clearly won't ever be an actual threat for the belt again. It's whatever to me.


Neither are guys like Gleison Tibau and Matt Wiman, yet they're still employed.

I get Fitch wasn't the most exciting to most but the guy just won FOTN and derailed a very highly touted prospect, and is still a top ten fighter, I'm hoping this is a money issue and Fitch comes back because there's no excuse for cutting him and letting a guy like Gleison Tibau keep his job.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

rebonecrusher said:


> This is nonsense. Fitch is still a easy top 10 welterweight I have no idea why they would release him. There must be some other reason behind this or its just complete bullshit. Also I don't think Etim, Sass, Che Mills, Santiago, Russow, or Volkman deserved to be released.


or Gomez considering they need damn flys.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Pretty crazy to think Leonard Garcia still fights for the UFC but guys like Fitch, Volkmann and Sass don't. Madness. 

EDIT: For ****s sake. A guy like Dan Hardy even went on a 4 fight skid.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

It has to be about money for some of these guys.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> or Gomez considering they need damn flys.


or considering he got screwed in the decision.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

OU said:


> or considering he got screwed in the decision.


That too. 

This doesn't make sense.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Is this properly official though?

Hmmm....


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe it's related to this 

Dana White to Fighters: You Dont Turn Down Joe Silva


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Not to mention a guy that has been in the spotlight a lot lately who is 0-3 in his last three outings but yet he still has a job. Surely if it was monetary he'd be gone. 

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

oldfan said:


> Maybe it's related to this
> 
> Dana White to Fighters: You Dont Turn Down Joe Silva


Then why wasn't Tarec cut. BS


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Cowgirl said:


> Not to mention a guy that has been in the spotlight a lot lately who is 0-3 in his last three outings but yet he still has a job. Surely if it was monetary he'd be gone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


What am I missing? Are you talking about Edgar?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Fitch can finally get his belt, in Bellator. Askren vs Fitch should be interesting.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Fitch can finally get his belt, in Bellator. Askren vs Fitch should be interesting.


Jon has horrid defensive wrestling he would get beat by askren.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

This is what Jon Fitch's Wednesday morning felt like:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Stun Gun said:


> Then why wasn't Tarec cut. BS


Kongo too.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Fitch pissed off Dana way back when he would not sign his image over to the UFC for them to use.( something close to that anyway) and has been on the wrong side of Dana every since, I thought it was common knowledge he hated fitch. I have heard Dana talk about fitch and has never had anything good to say. Im not a fitch fan, I think he is boring but I know he is a top fighter and top talent. He pissed Dana off.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Kongo too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The list goes on too. 
I wish Fitch would say something


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Life B Ez said:


> What am I missing? Are you talking about Edgar?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Edgar indeed. If it's a money thing, wouldn't it make more sense to cut the guy who probably makes a hell of a lot more than Fitch, and has had worse outings recently? 

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Cowgirl said:


> Edgar indeed. If it's a money thing, wouldn't it make more sense to cut the guy who probably makes a hell of a lot more than Fitch?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


Edgar is in the eyes of many the Lightweight Champ. Fitch isn't as good as he used to be but he's still a top guy and should be fighting among the best. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Sad to see some of them go, but I'm pretty happy to see Fitch gone. He can go fight Askren and be part of the most boring fight in history.

Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Edgar is in the eyes of many the Lightweight Champ. Fitch isn't as good as he used to be but he's still a top guy and should be fighting among the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Please don't misunderstand, I absolutely think Fitch should still be in the UFC 

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

This is a surprise for sure. I know Fitch had some bad history with Zuffa in the past, maybe this has something to do with the decision? There is a lot that happens behind closed doors that we will never know. 

He got caught against Hendricks, then came back and absolutely dominated Silva. I didn't see the Maia fight but he must have looked really terrible - you're only as good as your last fight.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Purgetheweak said:


> Sad to see some of them go, but I'm pretty happy to see Fitch gone. He can go fight Askren and be part of the most boring fight in history.
> 
> Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


You say the dumbest shit sometimes


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm sad to see Vladdy go, he'll probably retire.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

What the ****?! Are they trying to make Bellator sign them for too much money so they have to close down?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Bellator must be ecstatic.

Cutting Fitch...REALLY? Beyond insane.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> What the ****?! Are they trying to make Bellator sign them for too much money so they have to close down?


I hope it backfires in the biggest possible way. I hope these guys add recognition to Bellator and other organizations.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

We have no information. The internet only tells you so much. It could be anything.

But still... I'm sad. 
I hope these guys get paid well, wherever they end up.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

OU said:


> I hope it backfires in the biggest possible way. I hope these guys add recognition to Bellator and other organizations.


I strongly second that..:thumbsup:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I honestly didn't know Fitch had so much support here. I thought his name had become an unpleasant verb.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Dafuq? Ive always thought fitch was way overrated but hes no doubt a top 10 WW and a tough fight for anyone, beating fitch means you're legit, hes a great gatekeeper....why would you cut him??? UFC is becoming a joke! Too bad he doesnt have much fans but ppl should blast dana about this on twitter

Though i am interested in fitch vs askren...i think ben beats him, but its an interesting fight to see where askren stands


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Man, these contracts the UFC makes fighters sign must be against the law or something. Being able to cut a guy without pay just like that? I remember hearing that they're not actual employees but independent contractors... thinking about it, I find that shady as hell.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

If true I will be livid.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I honestly didn't know Fitch had so much support here. I thought his name had become an unpleasant verb.


Oh that guy? He sucks.:thumbsdown: We're talking about broke Fitch. He rocks.:thumbsup:


----------



## SexyHobo (Jan 7, 2012)

Doesn't make the UFC look very professional when their fighters find out they've been released through the media. 

Maybe their managers had already been informed but who knows.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Dana was afraid Rampage was getting lonely, so he cut a ton of guys to keep him company?

Rampage came to hump reporters and do his own thing.

Rampage is all out of reporters.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Fitch the person + Fitch who fought Silva = Awesome Fitch.

Never been a Fitching Fitch fan but fantastically fond of fighting Fitch.

It's the fact that such an amazing fighter, a legit top 5 fighter, can be cut for (I'm assuming) BS reasons.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

You know what might make sense?

*16* UFC fighters released.

*16* fighters signed under the TUF 17 Jones vs Sonnen banner.

Its possible this is Joe Silva's solution to fitting additional fighters on the roster.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah but typically only 9 guys from the TUF show will make the UFC.

The 8 winners from the Finale and the season runner up.

Give or take a few exciting/interesting personalities and sometimes a few semi-finalists.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah but typically only 9 guys from the TUF show will make the UFC.
> 
> The 8 winners from the Finale and the season runner up.
> 
> Give or take a few exciting/interesting personalities and sometimes a few semi-finalists.


But didn't Dana say earlier in the season that he was so impressed by all the guys that they'd all be getting a contract? My memory isn't very good so I'm not 100% sure, just that that sounds familiar.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

That's some serious spring cleaning - and a bit early as well...

Some of those guys make very little sense to let go of, I guess Bellator will benefit greatly though


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Damn...and the UFC are giving us...

....ROBBIE ******* LAWLER?!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

MMAjunkie is reporting that they plan to cut 100 fighters this year, so this probably won't be the last big name we see released. 

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

BTW - am I the only one who's kinda frightened by this? This actually makes Fitch vs. Askren possible!

THE END IS NEIGH!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Cowgirl said:


> MMAjunkie is reporting that they plan to cut 100 fighters this year, so this probably won't be the last big name we see released.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


So they plan on increasing their shows and growing yet they wanna cut 100 fighters.

Smart.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah but typically only 9 guys from the TUF show will make the UFC.
> 
> The 8 winners from the Finale and the season runner up.
> 
> Give or take a few exciting/interesting personalities and sometimes a few semi-finalists.


What Cowgirl said.

Dana promised every tuf contestent from the current season would fight in the ufc. Joe Silva told him it was impossible. Dana retorted they would find a way to make it work even if they had to add additional fights on cards.

Nothing official has been announced. I would guess this is their solution.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Man, I did not see this coming. I can see why they cut most other fighters on the list but Fitch?

Not a big Fitch fan but he's only on a 1 fight loss streak and totally murdered Silva.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

UFC logic has become even worse


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

They're cutting fighters to make payroll room for women, flyweights, and terrible TUF fighters from the 7 different reality shows they are running. Which is why I dislike the 125 and women's divisions, and TUF.

Seriously this is embarrassing. Cat Zingano is a UFC fighter and Jon Fitch is not. Fitch could very well still be a top 10 WW and he is capable of giving everyone outside of GSP and Maia a good fight.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

What the actual **** Dana?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

St.Paul Guy said:


> They're cutting fighters to make make payroll room for women, flyweights, and terrible TUF fighters from the 7 different reality shows they are running. Which is why I dislike the 125 and women's divisions, and TUF.
> 
> Seriously this is embarrassing. Cat Zingano is a UFC fighter and Jon Fitch is not. Fitch could very well still be a top 10 WW and he is capable of giving everyone outside of GSP and Maia a good fight.


except they keep cutting flyweights who are only making 4k ffs


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I still put Fitch solidly in the top 5-7 WWs.

Looks like Bellator is about to get a bargain.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Broke Fitch for the FTMFW!!!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Never thought Fitch would be cut. Dude has been in the UFC for a long time and if I remember correctly at one point he had one of the longest winning streaks.

I was expecting this to be a hoax.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

St.Paul Guy said:


> They're cutting fighters to make payroll room for women, flyweights, and terrible TUF fighters from the 7 different reality shows they are running. Which is why I dislike the 125 and women's divisions, and TUF.
> 
> Seriously this is embarrassing. Cat Zingano is a UFC fighter and Jon Fitch is not. Fitch could very well still be a top 10 WW and he is capable of giving everyone outside of GSP and Maia a good fight.


The flyweights are easily the least burdensome division from a financial standpoint. I tend to agree with you about all the TUF they run though.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Jon got cut?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> MMAjunkie is reporting that they plan to cut 100 fighters this year, so this probably won't be the last big name we see released.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


Seriously? I hope they sign at least 200 fighters then because some of the cards they put on lately were standing on rubber legs due to injuries.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Fitch should of been a UFC HOF... I love the documentary on him called "Such Great Heights" It really made me that much more of Jon Fitch Fan.....


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Unwarranted title shots, cutting people that don't deserve it. The UFC is on one these days..


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

UFC is losing the rep they tried so hard to build imo.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I honestly didn't know Fitch had so much support here. I thought his name had become an unpleasant verb.


Hated Fitch for years, but his performance against Silva turned me into a big fan. Really fought his heart out in that fight with everything on the line as he was broke at the time. Was in awe of his submission defence. Im sure thats gotta be the same for plenty of fans.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

The UFC needs to save money since their growth has stalled due to ever growing questionable business decisions as of late, even if they dont admit or dispute the numbers. They had to "layoff" quite a number of employees here. Darn shame these guys' livelihoods are paying for Dana's/UFC's stupidity.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Jon got cut?


That made me laugh.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Fitch released? Wtf?

I won't lie, i'm a little less of a UFC fan now.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

My mind is exploding right now.

Fitch is top-10 WW easily (worldwide, not just UFC). I liked Matyushenko and thought he is pretty solid, and I'm surprised they'd release a young guy like Etim. Other than Fitch, they aren't even paying these guys that much to fight... yet Hardy can go on a 4 fight skid and is still hanging around, like that weird kid that sits in the corner alone at a house-party, but doesn't say a word.

Something is weird about this -- has the UFC ever released this many guys at once? My guess is they are either trying to save some money, or they are freeing up some roster space to sign a bunch of 125s-155s.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Rygu said:


> Fitch released? Wtf?
> 
> I won't lie, i'm a little less of a UFC fan now.


I had that feeling too


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Regarding Fitch, this is both disappointing and confusing. Fitch has won 14 fights in the UFC with his only losses being to St. Pierre, Hendricks, and Maia. He has never lost back to back fights, and has compiled eight and five fight win streaks. Not to mention for a very long time, Fitch was thought to be the best welterweight in the world not named Georges St. Pierre. He showed in his fight with Erick Silva that he can stll compete with the best in the UFC. Unless there was a contractual issue or something, I see no logic behind cutting Jon Fitch. I'll be waiting for a statemnt from White or Joe Silva to follow.

Regarding the other fighters released, I wish that Hieron and Santiago would have een given another chance. Hieron was competitive with Ellenberger and got rushed by Woodley. Santiago had a relatively competitive fight with one of the best prospects in the entire organization.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks like broke Fitch is going to be even....broker, HIIIYOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I dunno, it makes a lot of sense to me. I think everyone is aware that Fitch has been the #2 fighter at 170 for the past 6 years or so. Everyone is also aware that he will NEVER beat Georges St. Pierre in his lifetime, so this makes him the clog in the world's biggest logjam in MMA. He has steadly been beating prospect fighters and knocking off contenders for years in a way that is frankly uninteresting and isn't the fight that fans are looking for. 

In times like these I have to remind myself that this is entertainment AND sport. The UFC does not have logical rankings because dollar values mean more than the significance of earning a rank.

Volkmann is another guy I don't mind seeing go along with Russo. They're the same breed of fighter that Fitch is but they're just not nearly as good in their respective divisions. 

Valddy will probably hang the gloves up, it's sad but it's right thing at this point. The Janitor has had a good career.

Che Mills I think could have gotten another chance along with Sass. I think we'll see them back in the UFC in a year or so. Etim I'm not so sure of. He was posterized by Edson Barbosa with one of the most brutal knockouts imaginable. He'll be spending a long time trying to shake that memory from the fan's minds. 

Jorge Santiago and Jay Hieron are journeymen who were brought in for one reason, to lose to guys the UFC were trying to promote. They're both knockouts waiting to happen. They'll probably get another shot down the line but again only to lose to UFC prospects.

The rest of the guys I don't know about or am uninterested in. I'm just looking at it objectively. It's all about the money and these guys probably don't bring enough in to warrant keeping around. Business is business.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

*Pros react to the cuts*

http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/2/2...fc-roster-cuts-jon-fitch-dana-white-joe-silva

Derek Brunson is a ******* idiot.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Santiago has a bad record in the UFC, but he has faced some pretty tough competition when in the octagon.


----------



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hard to argue with most of these.

Jon Fitch
1-2-1 in last four UFC fights.

Wagner Prado
0-2 in last two UFC fights.

Mike Russow
0-2 in last two UFC fights.

Jacob Volkmann
1-2 in last three UFC fights.

Vladimir Matyushenko
0-2 in last two UFC fights.

Che Mills
1-2 in last three UFC fights.

Jay Hieron
0-2 in last two UFC fights.

Terry Etim
1-3 in last four UFC fights.

Paul Sass
0-2 in last two UFC fights.

Jorge Santiago
0-3 in his last three UFC fights.

Mike Stumpf
0-2 in his last two UFC fights.

Simeon Thoresen
0-2 in his last two UFC fights.

C.J. Keith
0-2 in his last two UFC fights.

Motonobu Tezuka
0-2 in his last two UFC fights.

Josh Grispi
0-4 in his last four UFC fights.

Ulysses Gomez
0-2 in his last two UFC fights.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

BWoods said:


> I dunno, it makes a lot of sense to me. I think everyone is aware that Fitch has been the #2 fighter at 170 for the past 6 years or so. Everyone is also aware that he will NEVER beat Georges St. Pierre in his lifetime, so this makes him the clog in the world's biggest logjam in MMA. He has steadly been beating prospect fighters and knocking off contenders for years in a way that is frankly uninteresting and isn't the fight that fans are looking for.
> 
> In times like these I have to remind myself that this is entertainment AND sport. The UFC does not have logical rankings because dollar values mean more than the significance of earning a rank.
> 
> ...


I get that but should they also release Koscheck? You can't cut everyone who isn't gonna be a champ, Fitch is still one of the premier welterweights in the world and has just turned a corner in his career openly saying he was going to take more risks.

Maybe I'm just a butthurt Fitch fan but this cut is so ludicrous to me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Just when I started enjoying his fights.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

DonRifle said:


> Hated Fitch for years, but his performance against Silva turned me into a big fan. Really fought his heart out in that fight with everything on the line as he was broke at the time. Was in awe of his submission defence. Im sure thats gotta be the same for plenty of fans.


I felt the exact same way. Use to hate Fitch and he won me over after the Silva fight. UFC lost a ton of my respect with this cut, and if more cuts like these take place, they might eventually lose me as a fan. I'm not down with this at all.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> I felt the exact same way. Use to hate Fitch and he won me over after the Silva fight. UFC lost a ton of my respect with this cut, and if more cuts like these take place, they might eventually lose me as a fan. I'm not down with this at all.


This was personal with Dana, Fitch had just become the fighter most people always wanted him to be, horrible timing on the UFC's part.. I am truly surprised at this move, still finding it hard to believe.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Let's be real here, the UFC peaked in 2011 and has been on a gradual decline since 2012 led by continuous bad decisions by Dana White and UFC management in general. Decisions like making a Flyweight division, making a women's division, EXPANDING TUF when most people want it abolished, giving multiple title shots to fighters coming off losses, cutting Jon Fitch a top 10 WW when guys like Dan Hardy still have a job, etc. are slowly but surely ruining the UFC.
Dana's ego and vision is far bigger than his revenue and the UFC is beginning to feel the hurt financially. I would expect Bellator to become more and more of a serious competitor to the UFC in the coming years.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah Im sure the UFC is quaking in their boots at Bellator.

I mean, I just look at the one post per event at each and every event on MMAForum!


Surely the cutting of Jon Fitch spells the end of the UFC as we know it! :laugh:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Let's be real here, the UFC peaked in 2011 and has been on a gradual decline since 2012 led by continuous bad decisions by Dana White and UFC management in general. Decisions like making a Flyweight division, making a women's division, EXPANDING TUF when most people want it abolished, giving multiple title shots to fighters coming off losses, cutting Jon Fitch a top 10 WW when guys like Dan Hardy still have a job, etc. are slowly but surely ruining the UFC.
> Dana's ego and vision is far bigger than his revenue and the UFC is beginning to feel the hurt financially. I would expect Bellator to become more and more of a serious competitor to the UFC in the coming years.


Dan Hardy has international appeal.

What I don't get is why Fitch was cut and not a guy like Tibau.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Because Fitch is a notorious whiner.

Complains about respect, complains about matchmaking, complains about pay.


Dana was incredulous to it for the longest time because Fitch was such an incredibly boring fighter and honestly never really beat anyone that good except for Diego and Mike Pierce when Mike Pierce was debuting.


MMA fans have laughably short memory so the E. Silva fight cut a lot of slack for Fitch even though he got dominated in an uneventful fight a fight later.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The amount of speculating and finger pointing in this thread is ridiculous. We have literally zero facts, yet people are claiming that the UFC is in financial trouble, or that this is actually a calculated ploy to bankrupt Bellator. 3/4s of you never gave a rat's arse about Jon Fitch, and yet his release is the greatest travesty in the history of the sport. Talk about wishy-washy fans. 

And I'm having a real laugh at anyone who claims that signing Jon Fitch is going to give Bellator the boost it needs to take on the UFC. Do you lot listen to yourselves? UFC is still home to GSP, Hendricks, and Maia, three WWs who destroyed Fitch, and yet Jon is going to be the game changer for Bellator? Oh, man... watch out Dana and company... Bellator might nab Wagner Prado as well!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Fitch's base salary is $66,000...answer right the IMO. More divisions, more fighters to pay.

MMAFighting.com just posted this in an article:


> I remember talking to a UFC executive back in late 2010, who told me that Fitch was expendable as soon as he was no longer relevant in the title picture because of the money he made.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Fitch is one of my favourite fighters. It's sad to see him cut, but he will do fine in Bellator and become the champion


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/2/20/4010256/despite-surprising-release-jon-fitch-can-leave-ufc-with-dignity-intact



> One of the all-time great MMA post-fight press conference appearances came from Jon Fitch. It was at UFC 87 in Minneapolis, after Fitch lost to Georges St-Pierre in a defeat that denied him the welterweight championship he had chased for so long. The reality that he'd been sent to the back of the line hadn't yet sunk in, but the disappointment of losing had.
> 
> *Fitch walked into the room with a cold Corona in one hand,* a bag of ice in the other. The ice wasn't for the beer. It was for his face. He was leaking blood from any number of cuts, his face was speckled with bruises, and his left eye was completely swollen shut. He looked like he'd been hit with a bat after surviving a car crash. Moments earlier, he had just been ordered to head directly to the hospital for observation, but instead, he decided to delay the trip to explain his defeat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Who needs Jon Fitch when you have Robbie Lawler, Josh Neer and Court McGee as welterweights on a PPV card. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Honestly Askren would probably tool Fitch.

Fitch has no chance of outwrestling him and Askren's nearing Fitch's level on submission grappling.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Fitch is the only fighter on the list that I am surprised was cut. And even then, I am not incredulous about his cut either. It's not hard to imagine that Fitch just didn't 'play ball' when Silva/Zuffa requested him to. His recent 1-2-1 record and history of boring fights before that, didn't help either. There are many variables that might have led to him being cut.

I find it funny that people think the UFC is in financial trouble. If this was the case, which it isn't, cutting mostly lower payed fighters wouldn't even begin to help them out. With the Fox deal, more events than ever, & new markets opened up, the UFC is as strong financially as ever. 

This isn't the old UFC where fighters can rest on past accomplishments or mediocre records. Which is a good thing for the future of MMA.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm not normally one for conspiracy theories, but could this have been a calculated move by Dana? Fitch despit being a top WW, is not a big draw, so from a business standpoint he isn't really that big of an asset to the UFC. If he signs with another organization, he still won't be a big draw, but he might be some of their up and comers and prevent them from becoming a draw.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> I'm not normally one for conspiracy theories, but could this have been a calculated move by Dana? Fitch despit being a top WW, is not a big draw, so from a business standpoint he isn't really that big of an asset to the UFC. If he signs with another organization, he still won't be a big draw, but he might be some of their up and comers and prevent them from becoming a draw.


Maybe its even more clever than that...Maybe Dana knows that Bellator wouild be interested in him and he also knows that Fitch will beat anyone in Bellator with the possible exception of Askren (who is equally unintertaining) and he is trying to harpoon them with a boring fighter...Tinfoil hat is going on...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Honestly Askren would probably tool Fitch.
> 
> Fitch has no chance of outwrestling him and Askren's nearing Fitch's level on submission grappling.


What do you base that off of? Askren's wins over a bunch of cans? Wait until he fights someone who is ranked in the top 50.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

This just goes to show that no matter how well you do your job, you will be replaced if your boss doesn't like you.

I'm more upset that Etim was cut than Fitch tbh. Plus the UFC is probably just bolstering Belators' roster a touch and plan on buying them in a couple years anyway.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i would have liked sass to stay


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Honestly Askren would probably tool Fitch.
> 
> Fitch has no chance of outwrestling him and Askren's nearing Fitch's level on submission grappling.


Hieron put Askren on his back. Fitch would win the fight. His submission grappling is on another level

Don't get me wrong I like both guys. But Fitch is much more well rounded


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rygu said:


> What do you base that off of? Askren's wins over a bunch of cans? Wait until he fights someone who is ranked in the top 50.


This post is hilarious because it implies that Askren's Bellator comp is any worse than the Chris Wilson's, and the Luigi Fiorvanti's that Fitch made his name off of.



Stun Gun said:


> Hieron put Askren on his back. Fitch would win the fight. His submission grappling is on another level
> 
> Don't get me wrong I like both guys. But Fitch is much more well rounded


Uh no.

Askren fell down in a scramble and momentarily lost position. He then scrambled up 15 seconds later while deep on a single.


Ben Askren has never been taken down in an MMA fight.


Fitch couldn't even get a second of offense in against Demian Maia...who has no wrestling background.

Not to say Fitch is a bad wrestler but he's basically Ben Askren without the talent.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Dan Hardy ‏@danhardymma
Why is it whenever someone gets cut early by the @UFC, everyone gives me shit? I would have cut me way before @JonFitchdotnet too!

just now on his twitter


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

mo25 said:


> Dan Hardy ‏@danhardymma
> Why is it whenever someone gets cut early by the @UFC, everyone gives me shit? I would have cut me way before @JonFitchdotnet too!
> 
> just now on his twitter


By just now do you mean like hours ago?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Not long time ago I was having this conversation with Ari about UFC being political or not and I said politics is all around us. Regarding Fitch release, it smells politics all over as well. It doesn't matter he won't be champ. He is a solid gatekeeper and although I hate his style, I have to agree he is powerful in his game and I am sad to see he is leaving.
You know that fella in your company you know is a plain incompetent but got a management position ahead of you? Well, that works both ways. If we all agree that technically, Fitch should not be cut, most probably outstanding reasons(political, finnancial) got him cut. I vote in an old( or recent, who knows) disagreement with the big boss and I agree with LyotoLegion here - inspite being Brazilian, I can't understand Tibau is waving goodby to Fitch if politcs wouldn't be envolved somehow.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ROFL I stand corrected. Hieron never got a takedown. My bad. 

But Hieron stuffed a lot of Askrens takedowns, and I think that Fitch would outwork him off of the cage, and gain top control.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

If there were ever a time for a new org to pop up and be competitive now is it. Bellator has the wrong idea - basically copying the UFC.

I'd scoop up UFC castaways and wait for Bellator to fold. If a org tried to become the anti-UFC they may have limited success. Go after only 155 lb+ fighters, go anti kid/family/feminist friendly and promote it as such. Don't hide swear words, middle fingers, and post-fight brawls, but encourage them. This is cagefighting FFS.

Put it on HBO or something. With proper promotion and financial backing it might work. I'd watch it. :thumbsup:


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Full list:
Terry Etim, Lightweight, UFC Record 6-5, 1 FOTN, 3 SOTN. On a 2 loss streak.
Jon Fitch, Welterweight, UFC Record 14-3-1, 2 FOTN. On a 1 loss streak. 2 fights removed from winning a FOTN bonus. Had 8-win and 5-win streaks in the UFC. Once fought for the WW title. Has been in the main event for 2 cards.
Ulysses Gomez, Flyweight, UFC Record 0-2. Winless in the UFC.
Josh Grispi, Featherweight, UFC Record 0-4. Winless in the UFC.
Jay Hieron, Welterweight, UFC Record 0-2 (0-4 including his previous stints). Winless in the UFC.
C.J. Keith, Lightweight, UFC Record 0-2. Winless in the UFC.
Vladimir Matyushenko, Light Heavyweight ,UFC Record 4-3 (7-5 including his previous stint in the UFC). On a 2 loss streak. Has been in the main event for 1 card.
Che Mills, Welterweight, UFC Record 2-2, 1 KOTN. On a 1 loss streak.
Wagner Prado, Light Heavyweight, UFC Record 0-2-1. Winless in the UFC.
Mike Russow, Heavyweight, UFC Record 4-2, 1 KOTN. On a 2 loss streak. Won 4 straight before that.
Jorge Santiago, Welterweight, UFC Record 0-1 (1-5 including his previous stints). On a 1 loss streak. Took his last fight on about three weeks' notice.
Paul Sass, Lightweight, UFC Record 3-2, 2 SOTN. On a 2 loss streak. 3 fights removed from winning a SOTN bonus
Mike Stumpf, Welterweight, UFC Record 0-2. Winless in the UFC.
Motonobu Tezuka, Bantamweight, UFC Record 0-2. Winless in the UFC.
Simeon Thoresen, Welterweight, UFC Record 1-3. On a 2 loss streak.
Jacob Volkmann, Lightweight, UFC Record 6-4. On a 1 loss streak. At one point had a 5-win streak.
Notes:
In total, 16 fighters cut.
Of the 16, 8 were from the WW and LW divisions.
8 fighters did not have a single win during their run in the UFC (this does not include previous stints).
4 fighters (Fitch, Mills, Santiago, and Volkmann) were cut after 1 loss. Of these 4 fighters, 3 lost in decisions.
Probably the most important fact: every single fighter here fought and lost on a 2013 card. This is happening while many Strikeforce fighters are being signed and moved into the UFC.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> This post is hilarious because it implies that Askren's Bellator comp is any worse than the Chris Wilson's, and the Luigi Fiorvanti's that Fitch made his name off of.


:confused03:



> Not to say Fitch is a bad wrestler but he's basically Ben Askren without the talent.


Hmmmm the fail is strong in this one.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I imagine they wanted Fitch to take a pay cut as he is no longer close to being a concensus #2. He likely declined it and they released him allowing him to seek other offers. I think he will likely end up back in the UFC in time though unless Bellator really wants him as a marquee fighter. 

I will cry if Bellator picks him up though cause I can't imagine how bad tournament Fitch would be when he needs to conserve his body.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Toxic said:


> I imagine they wanted Fitch to take a pay cut as he is no longer close to being a concensus #2. He likely declined it and they released him allowing him to seek other offers. I think he will likely end up back in the UFC in time though unless Bellator really wants him as a marquee fighter.
> 
> I will cry if Bellator picks him up though cause I can't imagine how bad tournament Fitch would be when he needs to conserve his body.


He wasn't really making that much though. 66k is good money for a guy like Fitch.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> He wasn't really making that much though. 66k is good money for a guy like Fitch.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Who knows what kind of bonus money he was making though, very likely he is getting a PPV cut.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)




----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Good news for Bellator here!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Hieron put Askren on his back. Fitch would win the fight. His submission grappling is on another level
> 
> Don't get me wrong I like both guys. But Fitch is much more well rounded


Diego took Fitch down.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rygu said:


> :confused03:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm the fail is strong in this one.


Oh brb just going to compare a zero time NCAA finalist, a guy who literally didnt even post a winning record in college to a FILA Pan American Champion, FILA US Champion, two time Hodge Trophy winner, two time national NCAA champion. 3rd All time in pins...etc.



Ben also won a FILA No Gi Grappling gold although that doesnt mean as much.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Who knows what kind of bonus money he was making though, very likely he is getting a PPV cut.


Fitch? Not a chance, he only headlined twice.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I get that but should they also release Koscheck? You can't cut everyone who isn't gonna be a champ, Fitch is still one of the premier welterweights in the world and has just turned a corner in his career openly saying he was going to take more risks.
> 
> Maybe I'm just a butthurt Fitch fan but this cut is so ludicrous to me.
> 
> ...


The reason Koscheck is still around is because he can actually sell a PPV with his mouth and can produce knockouts for the highlight videos. Also, he is a company guy who doesn't complain about his pay and title shots. He takes his fights, goes for a knockout, and calls someone out.

Fitch is the type of fighter that annoys Dana and crew because of his "the most important thing is winning" mentality. You saw how furious it made Dana when Roy Nelson implied that winning was more important than being exciting.

Dana wants knockouts, submissions, and highlight reel material, period. He's becoming much more transparent about it now with the FOX deal.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I am surprised that alot of you guys are surprised.

With their past it is no surprise that Jon Fitch got canned. Hell he was canned once before for not signing his likeness over. Dana does not like Fitch thats that is no secret.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

They best not cut Koscheck,


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Fitch, Russow and Volkmann. 

Three of my favorite current UFC fighters all with great UFC records. My interest in MMA has been slipping over the last year or so, but this seals it. 

I'm done. It's been real, UFC. Don't wish the UFC any ill-fortune, I just don't care to watch it anymore. It's not a sport, it's just WWE now. Skill in the cage is irrelevant, all that matters is if you can cut a good promo.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

IF the UFC really wanted to be legit, shouldnt they.. you know.. NOT cut guys in the Top 10 from their newly created official Rankings? Shouldnt they be releasing jobbers? Cutting guys based on how much money they make after they signed the contract YOU gave to them, is downright shady.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I would've never thought Fitch would have this kind of support, though oddly enough, I feel the same way. On the flipside, he would rip Bellators welterweight division to shreds. I would be really interested in seeing a match-up between him and Askren. They're basically mirror images of each other.

Its still sad to see him go. For years, his fighting style to the MMA community was the rear end of a joke. And when people finally warmed up to him after 2 exciting bouts, UFC cuts him. I guess this is one of those things where you don't realise what you have until its gone.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

dlxrevolution said:


> I would've never thought Fitch would have this kind of support, though oddly enough, I feel the same way. On the flipside, he would rip Bellators welterweight division to shreds. I would be really interested in seeing a match-up between him and Askren. They're basically mirror images of each other.
> 
> Its still sad to see him go. For years, his fighting style to the MMA community was the rear end of a joke. And when people finally warmed up to him after 2 exciting bouts, UFC cuts him. I guess this is one of those things where you don't realise what you have until its gone.


I think it has more to do with the fact that even though many consider Fitch a boring fighter with a dull personality, people, fans or not, respected his skill/talent level, his work ethic, and realized that he's one of the best in the world regardless of their views on his fighting style or personality. I for one am rather relieved that so many, even fans who dislike Fitch, are coming to his defense.

I'll wait until we hear the story behind this because Fitch does have a history of being rather difficult to work with, but if this cut is the result of Dana just being petty, then it's safe to say I think the UFC just took a huge hit to their credibility.

And MMA-Sportsman,
You know good and well you misunderstood my use of the term "political" during that conversation. But in this case, you're more than likely right.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Boring or not, Fitch cleared out the WW division for years.. he's elite. 

Rebney should most definatly scoop up Fitch.. and Volkmann... those are two dangerous and solid fighters, Zuffa are fools for letting go of that kind of talent and thinking they can control the legitimacy of MMA rankings..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

it was joe silva who is responsible i'm sure of this


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

Woot, safe-fighter Fitch is finally gone. I hate Fighters like Fitch, they fight all safe for the W. This isn't an xbox live ranked match. This is a live sport and they need to entertain the paying customers and fans. Fitch just doesn't care for any of that so he rather dry hump his way to a victory.

Now it's time for Frankie Edgar, woot woot

No more LnP fighters or ghost-punch-kickers-runaway ***s like Guida as well.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Over the course of almost 2 and a half years Fitch has one win and it was over a prospect. Are you people ******* serious? He has looked good in one round of the other 3 fights he had over that time period two of which he was completely dominated in. He isn't a top five WW he beats cans and kids basically every fight in the top ten for him is either someone who will dominate him or a toss up.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

its true fitch never really beat anyone special


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

who would you rather watch? Erick Silva or Fitch? Easy choice right


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow, are we really gonna start questioning Jon Fitch's legitimacy in the WW division right now? ******* hell! :confused03:

He was 14-3-1 in the UFC 24-5-1 overall and looking at the list of fighters he's beaten, at the time, they were solid wins. He was also widely considered the number 2 WW in the world for a vast majority of his time in the UFC.

Jon Fitch is a TOP Welterweight.try and discredit his wins and who he has beaten all you want but that my friends is a fact!


Man, I never thought I'd be sticking up for Jon Fitch on here. Sheesh.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

we aren't talking about quantity but instead quality killz


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

rabakill said:


> who would you rather watch? Erick Silva or Fitch? Easy choice right


Who deserves it more, Fitch or Robby freaking Lawler?

Slept over it and I still think MMA organisations who can cut their fighters any time with no pay are shady as ****. The UFC basically owns these guys once they sign the contract and they cut guys and resign them for less money once they've picked up a win or two. Who does that?


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Who deserves it more, Fitch or Robby freaking Lawler?
> 
> Slept over it and I still think MMA organisations who can cut their fighters any time with no pay are shady as ****.


Agree. What are the contracts for anyway? Someone can sign a five fight deal yet get cut only two fights in.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

luckbox said:


> Agree. What are the contracts for anyway? Someone can sign a five fight deal yet get cut only two fights in.


Surely they'd pay off the remaining fights on the contract??? If not...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

K R Y said:


> Surely they'd pay off the remaining fights on the contract??? If not...


If that were the case they might as well let them finish the contract and not give them a new one.


----------



## kenkoy (Jul 1, 2008)

here's the thing.. Fitch is a good fighter, definitely top 5. 

but no one wants to see him fight. i mean when's the last time you got excited about a jon fitch match. you know what he's gonna do 99.99% of the time. lay on top of them and win a decision, he's been doing this for like 7 years. 

Fitch vs Diaz? Why? what for? fitch just gonna lay on him and diaz is gonna whine that he got wrestled to death.

you see it now. even though he's top 5 fighter, this is still entertainment business. even though ranking wise it doesnt really make sense to cut him, i definitely will not miss him.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

kenkoy said:


> here's the thing.. Fitch is a good fighter, definitely top 5.
> 
> but no one wants to see him fight. i mean when's the last time you got excited about a jon fitch match. you know what he's gonna do 99.99% of the time. lay on top of them and win a decision, he's been doing this for like 7 years.
> 
> ...


This is not about Jon Fitch being boring, they cut him because he makes 66k every fight and is not fighting for a title. This is a money decision. Like 66k is going to make ZUFFA poor.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

You guys are st00pid. Leonard Garcia, Yoshihiro Akiyama, Robbie Lawler, KJ Noons and Ryan Couture are way better fighters than Jon Fitch. Obviously.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> It's not a sport, it's just WWE now.


Pretty much. The UFC will never get another penny out of me. I've had enough of this crap.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> You guys are st00pid. Leonard Garcia, Yoshihiro Akiyama, Robbie Lawler, KJ Noons and Ryan Couture are way better fighters than Jon Fitch. Obviously.


I would rather watch those guys fight than Jon Fitch. I appreciate What Fitch does, he gets the W but my god is it dull to watch.

Bore off Fitch


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I find Fitch boring and dont like him but this is a joke. No other way to spin it. He will be at least a name pickup for Bellator although he wont be moving any money.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

While no one will ever think that Fitch is the top WW in the world, this just goes to hurt the UFC's rep when they claim to have the best fighters in the world. 

And contrary to most posters, I genuinely do enjoy watching Fitch fight. A search of my posting history will reveal that I have said this often. He may not get as many finishes as he likes, or talks about, but he DOMINATED his competition when he fought. Unless you are named GSP, Kos, Hendricks, or Maia, if you fought at 170 you probably lost to him.

You would think after fighting so many up-and-comers that he would have a little good will with the company and they would let him finish his contract first.



The Best Around said:


> I find Fitch boring and dont like him but this is a joke. No other way to spin it. He will be at least a name pickup for Bellator although he wont be moving any money.


The real problem with Bellator is that you don't fight often enough to make a living. Look at their HW champ Cole Konrad, he retired because of it:


Result	Record	Opponent	Method	Event	Date	Round	Time	Location	Notes
Win	9–0	Eric Prindle	Submission (kimura)	Bellator LXX	May 25, 2012	1	1:00	New Orleans, Louisiana, United States	Defended Bellator Heavyweight Championship.
Win	8–0	Paul Buentello	Decision (unanimous)	Bellator 48	August 20, 2011	3	5:00	Uncasville, Connecticut, United States	Non-title bout.
Win	7–0	Neil Grove	Submission (keylock)	Bellator 32	October 14, 2010	1	4:45	Kansas City, Missouri, United States	Bellator Season 3 Heavyweight Tournament Final; Won inaugural Bellator Heavyweight Championship.
Win	6–0	Damian Grabowski	Decision (unanimous)	Bellator 29	September 16, 2010	3	5:00	Milwaukee, Wisconsin, United States	Bellator Season 3 Heavyweight Tournament Semifinal.
Win	5–0	Rogent Lloret	Decision (unanimous)	Bellator 25	August 19, 2010	3	5:00	Chicago, Illinois, United States	Bellator Season 3 Heavyweight Tournament Quarterfinal.
Win	4–0	John Orr	Decision (unanimous)	Bellator 22	June 17, 2010	3	5:00	Kansas City, Missouri, United States	
Win	3–0	Pat Bennett	Decision (unanimous)	Bellator 17	May 6, 2010	3	5:00	Boston, Massachusetts, United States


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't there is any other logical explanation other then they are in financial trouble. I don't see how they can talk about expansion to other countries, expanding weight classes to adding 115, expanding and adding a women's division if they are going to make cuts like these. I don't want expansion if it means sacrificing the quality of the current divisions.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sad times when Neer, McGee and Lawler are UFC caliber and Fitch isn't.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Just because the UFC is expanding into other countries doesn't mean it needs a roster of 2000 fighters. To speculate financial trouble is to jump the gun entirely, but again you label something 'logical' when you have none of the facts. I think the more logical argument is that UFC brass doesn't care for Jon Fitch, plain and simple. 

Every one of these cuts is justifiable outside of Fitch. Yes there are others who could have been cut before fighters like Sass and Etim, but we've also heard that there are 100 more cuts to come. People are so eager to start a witch hunt when they know virtually nothing of why this happened or what will happen going forward. We still have people ripping Dana to pieces despite one of the cut fighters coming out and saying it was Joe Silva's doing.

I implore the 'UFC will get no more of my money' crowd to actually stand by its threats (empty though they certainly are). Because frankly I'm getting tired of the internet community posturing as though it could run this company better than men and women who not only brought it back from the verge of bankruptcy but turned it into a global empire.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Just because the UFC is expanding into other countries doesn't mean it needs a roster of 2000 fighters. To speculate financial trouble is to jump the gun entirely, but again you label something 'logical' when you have none of the facts. I think the more logical argument is that UFC brass doesn't care for Jon Fitch, plain and simple.
> 
> *Every one of these cuts is justifiable outside of Fitch.* Yes there are others who could have been cut before fighters like Sass and Etim, but we've also heard that there are 100 more cuts to come. People are so eager to start a witch hunt when they know virtually nothing of why this happened or what will happen going forward. We still have people ripping Dana to pieces despite one of the cut fighters coming out and saying it was Joe Silva's doing.
> 
> I implore the 'UFC will get no more of my money' crowd to actually stand by its threats (empty though they certainly are). Because frankly I'm getting tired of the internet community posturing as though it could run this company better than men and women who not only brought it back from the verge of bankruptcy but turned it into a global empire.


So Volkmann cut was justifiable? Gomez being cut after a BS decision was justifiable? I disagree completely with both. Volkmann is on a 6-2 run at LW and he didn't even lose back to back or anything like that. He has a first round finish between his 2 losses and 6-2 in the division. I mean come on, how is that a logical cut? What message does that send? Also most people feel Gomez won his fight. Not only that but he is clearly still a top 15 fly and you cut him? With the lack of depth you have there? Two very unjustifiable cuts. 

Yes I said it was the most logical reason(financial). That is what it looks like IMO. By far the most logical based on the current moves being made. One thing is clear, it's not right. They are not making the right moves right now.

EDIT: I never implied that I personally could run it better but I know there are plenty of people out there that could. Just because I say they aren't doing the right things doesn't mean I'm implying I'm the one that should fix it. There are obviously men far more qualified for that. Men much better then Dana White.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

kenkoy said:


> here's the thing.. Fitch is a good fighter, definitely top 5.
> 
> but no one wants to see him fight. i mean when's the last time you got excited about a jon fitch match. you know what he's gonna do 99.99% of the time. lay on top of them and win a decision, he's been doing this for like 7 years.
> 
> ...


There's that wonderful 'nobody' phrase again. It's awfully inclusive and entirely incorrect. I am somebody that enjoys his fights, which already invalidates the statement, and I guarantee I'm not the only one who appreciates the technical aspects of Fitch's gameplay 

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Wow, alot of strong opinions. I think the main bone of contention here is the Fitch cut. I doubt Zuffa are in financial trouble. I mean, their constantly expanding right? No company in the world would expand if they're in finanical trouble. I was very surprised to see Fitch get cut. I too thought it was a joke. Oh well. He may be a top 10 WW but I was never that excited to see him fight. Not until he became 'broke' Fitch anyway! :wink01:

That being said, I'm sure Fitch will go to Bellator, pick up a couple of wins and be back in the UFC at the start of next year. Probably on a lower paid contract. Not because Zuffa are in financial trouble, but maybe because Joe Silva and Dana don't think Fitch is worth the bother or the money.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

If he wants to get back in the UFC he won't go to Bellator, two or three impressive finishes on WSOF or the local circuit might get him back, hopefully.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> *If he wants to get back in the UFC he won't go to Bellator,* two or three impressive finishes on WSOF or the local circuit might get him back, hopefully.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Is the relationship between UFC and Bellator that bad?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Killz said:


> Wow, are we really gonna start questioning Jon Fitch's legitimacy in the WW division right now? ******* hell! :confused03:
> 
> He was 14-3-1 in the UFC 24-5-1 overall and looking at the list of fighters he's beaten, at the time, they were solid wins. He was also widely considered the number 2 WW in the world for a vast majority of his time in the UFC.
> 
> ...


I have been questioning it for about 4-5 years now; so no this isn't starting it is continuing. He is a good fighter a 8-12 quality guy right now which means he is expendable. 

The people who are pissed about this have no facts to offer only conjecture. Nothing he has done suggests he is a top 5 WW or the second best WW in the world which was always a ludicrous statement that many parroted up until Hendricks exposed him. 

His value was based completely on the nonsense about him being the second best WW in the world and he got smashed by 2 guys who aren't the champ. Now his value doesn't merit his contract as he is unpopular and lacks credibility as a contender.



Tyson Fury said:


> Is the relationship between UFC and Bellator that bad?


There have been multiple contract scandals involving them.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Just because the UFC is expanding into other countries doesn't mean it needs a roster of 2000 fighters. To speculate financial trouble is to jump the gun entirely, but again you label something 'logical' when you have none of the facts. I think the more logical argument is that UFC brass doesn't care for Jon Fitch, plain and simple.
> 
> Every one of these cuts is justifiable outside of Fitch. Yes there are others who could have been cut before fighters like Sass and Etim, but we've also heard that there are 100 more cuts to come. People are so eager to start a witch hunt when they know virtually nothing of why this happened or what will happen going forward. We still have people ripping Dana to pieces despite one of the cut fighters coming out and saying it was Joe Silva's doing.
> 
> I implore the 'UFC will get no more of my money' crowd to actually stand by its threats (empty though they certainly are). Because frankly I'm getting tired of the internet community posturing as though it could run this company better than men and women who not only brought it back from the verge of bankruptcy but turned it into a global empire.


I would rep you for this, but they won't let me.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Tyson Fury said:


> Is the relationship between UFC and Bellator that bad?


Bellator contracts at lengthy and they're very shady people.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Bellator contracts at lengthy and they're very shady people.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Zuffa is pretty shady themselves.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

This does a good job of summing up my frustration as a fan.
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/2/21/4010816/trying-to-make-sense-of-jon-fitchs-ufc-release


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I implore the 'UFC will get no more of my money' crowd to actually stand by its threats (empty though they certainly are).


Empty my butt. Generalizations are fun, aren't they? Between streams & a certain torrent site (which always has a torrent of the PPV in HD up within 15 min of it ending) I don't need to buy PPVs at all; doing things that way certainly hasn't affected me viewing the sport at my leisure thus far. (I only bought 2 events last year, because the UFC=WWE direction has been grinding on me for a while now)

Most people don't stay true to their words, though, so I'll forgive you for that. :]

Note: If the UFC had any *real* competition, this kind of thing wouldn't happen.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I wonder how White feels knowing a guy they released could still beat most of his welterweights that are still employed. Fitch is still a top 10 if not top 5 welterweight in my opinion. Maybe they can renegotiate a contract in the future that interests both parties if the contract is the issue.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

According to Jacob Volkmann, it wasn't Dana that released him, it was Joe Silva. 

Jacob Volkmann ✔ @JacobVolkmann

I wasnt @danawhite decision to cut me it was Joe Silva's.
1:42 PM - 20 Feb 13

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...letter&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=mma


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> According to Jacob Volkmann, it wasn't Dana that released him, it was Joe Silva.
> 
> Jacob Volkmann ✔ @JacobVolkmann
> 
> ...


The same man that kept Dan Hardy on a 4 fight losing streak. Still makes zero sense. He isn't even coming off back to back loses. He has a 1st round finish between his 2 losses and is 6-2 in the division. Doesn't matter who cut him, still doesn't make any sense.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

The only bit that surprised me is the cut of several British fighters, they carry the British cards. But the hard truth is, much as I love how British fighters are generally finishers, they don't handle grinders too well. UFC loves finishers, but you need to be able to surpass the grinders.

I think the UFC expected these two in particular to come through last weekend, and they just didn't look great. Worn down fighters like Shogun and Wand, stick them in Brazil and they transform. Didn't happen in England this week, it was a great opportunity for Sass and Mills.

Fitch... Dana has never liked his fighting. The Silva fight was cool, but I think Dana has always had it in for him, and being dominated for 3 rounds was enough to make the cut.

Volkmann I feel sorry for.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

OU said:


> The same man that kept Dan Hardy on a 4 fight losing streak. Still makes zero sense. He isn't even coming off back to back loses. He has a 1st round finish between his 2 losses and is 6-2 in the division. Doesn't matter who cut him, still doesn't make any sense.


I wasn't really making an argument of who's right and who's wrong, I was just posting information for information sake.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Darn, I was warming up to 'Broke Fitch'.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Silva is kind of sending a message there. I'm pretty sure he claimed that he kept Hardy because he comes to fight and entertain. Volkmann had a good record, but he wasn't very exciting. Against Green, he was content on riding his back and hoping to grind for a decision win, but Green on the other hand, when ever he got top position, he was eager to to finish and he eventually did. Not going to lie, when ever Volkmann got top position, it was pretty lack luster, but when Green did, I was very entertained and on the edge of my seat.

Not saying I agree with Silva's decision there, but it wouldn't surprise me if that was the reason.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Soon, it will be 'Homeless Fitch', then everyone watch out.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if Fitch goes out, wins a fight, and is then brought back to the UFC under a renegotiated contract. This is probably a standard, albeit dirty tactic to get him back under contract for less money. 

It's a shame all you 'long time' Fitch fans weren't more vocal in your support over the years. Perhaps UFC brass would have taken notice had you expressed your unwavering love and support before, during, and after all of Jon's many classics.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I hope he changes his game and comes back and annihilates people, Fitch is one of the toughest guys in the UFC, well, he was


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Joe Silva released them.... Im sure Dana White had nothing to do with it. :sarcastic12:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Joe Silva released them.... Im sure Dana White had nothing to do with it. :sarcastic12:


I know sometimes Dana does decide to cut/sign guys and book fights but I'm pretty sure Silva handles it most of the time. That is his job after all and Dana is likely far too busy doing cocaine off of hookers in a private jet to oversee that aspect of the business.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

I guess it was down to money..



> Dave Doyle ‏@davedoylemma
> Dana calls Fitch "super f---- expensive"


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Harness said:


> I guess it was down to money..


66k is '******* expensive'?

I'm not into conspiracy theories but if Fitch is expensive then something may very well be awry in the UFC.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nick_V03 said:


> I wonder how White feels knowing a guy they released could still beat most of his welterweights that are still employed. Fitch is still a top 10 if not top 5 welterweight in my opinion. Maybe they can renegotiate a contract in the future that interests both parties if the contract is the issue.


White feels good. Make no mistake about it. 
Like we never seen great pilots being fired from airlines or wnderful doctors dismissed by a hospital paper pusher. 
Talent had zero to do with that.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Fitch is only super expensive if you are hemorrhaging money and dont want to admit it.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

> UFC President Dana White defended the promotion's decision to cut Jon Fitch (24-5-1 MMA, 14-3-1 UFC), saying the onetime welterweight title challenger's price tag is too steep relative to his current career position.
> 
> "He's super f---ing expensive," White on Thursday said at a pre-event news conference for UFC 157, which takes place Saturday at Honda Center in Anaheim, Calif. "He'll end up somewhere, and he'll come back. This is the sports business, and this is the way it happens."
> 
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/02/ufc-president-dana-white-defends-companys-decision-to-cut-jon-fitch


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I think Dana it not always telling what is "The Truth"


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

osmium said:


> I know sometimes Dana does decide to cut/sign guys and book fights but I'm pretty sure Silva handles it most of the time. That is his job after all and Dana is likely far too busy doing cocaine off of hookers in a private jet to oversee that aspect of the business.


I agree that he takes care of that for more fighters then not. But i dont believe for one second that Joe Silva fired Jon Fitch without running it by Dana White first.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Guys the last Bellator event had 12 posts....a new record.

Bellator is coming! The UFC DUN GOOFED


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think it is a little crazy to cut Fitch. He is a top 10 WW. 

But it isn't that crazy. Sports teams cut quality players, many times older players for money reasons all the time. Charles Woodson is still a good football player and one of the most respected players in the league, yet the Packers released him to save cap space. 

Fitch can make decent money in Bellator and become champ. It isn't the end of the world for him. That said Dana wants that to happen. Fitch goes over and Fitch's all their guys with ease, it makes their division dull (Askren already does this) but FItch will smother guys in Bellator while being one of their "big names". Isn't exactly great to pay a guy like Fitch to beat all your talent. The return on him isn't much. People won't flock to watch him even though he would right now be one of their top 3 best fighters.

Dana has been looking for a reason to get rid of Fitch. They finally started giving him tough matchups rather than guys like Gono. I was surprised then I heard this. But if you think about it, it isn't that surprising at all. If Dana doesn't like you much, you better put asses in seats or keep winning.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

*Jon Fitch Agrees to Sign with WSOF*

http://www.opposingviews.com/i/sports/boxingmma/jon-fitch-signs-wsof


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

This is a personal thing with Dana. I think this is a example of Dana letting his power and personal feelings of a fighter effect his buisness since. The sad fact is the UFC is so big now that it will absorb a few bad moves by Dana. In the end it will look like Dana made the correct decision and it didnt hurt a thing letting Fitch go. Bully management 101!!! Do you think he would have done something like this years ago when the UFC didnt have the momentum that it does now. Personally I like Dana but this is the part of him that I dont like.


----------

